# Will you be in Malaga in February?



## TVResearch

Exciting New Travel show for UK television is looking to interview holidaymakers in Malaga

Outlineproductions will be filming an exciting new travel programme in Malaga between 18th and 20th February 2010. We are looking for contributors to appear in our programme. If you are on holiday in Malaga during this period and are interested in appearing in our programme, we would love to hear from you. Please get in touch on the contact details below:

Martyn: (Office hours) +44 207 424 7612 
Molly: (Office hours) +44 207 424 7607 

From the 10th February please call +34 635106869 or email the team. Thank you!


----------

